# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  تسعة هواتف إضافية من شركة LG ستحصل على تحديث Android 10 هذا العام

## mohamed73

لا تتمتع شركة LG بسمعة جيدة عندما يتعلق الأمر بترقية أجهزتها القديمة  إلى الإصدارات الأحدث من نظام الأندرويد، ولكنها تعمل على تحسين تلك  السمعة. تم بالفعل إصدار تحديث Android 10 الرسمي والمستقر لإثنين من  هواتفها الذكية الحالية، ويتعلق الأمر هنا بكل من LG V50 ThinQ 5G و LG G8  ThinQ. وعلى ذكر ذلك، فقد صدر الآن بيان من فرع شركة LG في إيطاليا يلقي  مزيدًا من الضوء على خطط الشركة لجلب تحديث Android 10 مع واجهة LG UX 9.0  إلى تسعة أجهزة أخرى في العام 2020.
 وتشمل هذه الأجهزة كل من LG V40 ThinQ، والوحدات العالمية من LG V50  ThinQ و LG G8X ThinQ و LG G8S ThinQ و LG G7 ThinQ و LG K50S و LG K40S و  LG K50 و LG Q60.
 الوحدات العالمية من الهاتف LG V50 ThinQ هي الأولى التي ستحصل على  تحديث Android 10، وسيحدث ذلك في شهر فبراير المقبل، وتليها وحدات LG G8X  ThinQ في الربع الثاني من هذا العام. ومن المقرر أن يتم إصدار تحديث  Android 10 لكل من LG G7 ThinQ و LG G8S ThinQ و LG V40 ThinQ في الربع  الثالث من العام 2020. أما بالنسبة لكل من LG K50S و LG K40S و LG K50 و LG  Q60، فهم سيحصلون على نفس التحديث في الربع الرابع من هذا العام.   *شهر فبراير من العام 2020* LG V50 ThinQ*الربع الثاني من هذا العام* LG G8X ThinQ*الربع الثالث من هذا العام* LG G7 ThinQ و LG G8S ThinQ و LG V40 ThinQ*الربع الرابع من هذا العام* LG K50S و LG K40S و LG K50 و LG Q60

----------

